# FUNNY!



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow....................................... We should start a class.

Mud Ridding for Dummies.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sure there was a little water in the airbox.......:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a guy that should have stayed home that day...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Please lie and say its his first time on an ATV. Hope stupid isn't contagious...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stupid yes but sure most of us have done it in the begining.I still have friends that ride in deep holes with no snorks and one blew his motor up and still does it im done telling them about snorks its there $$$.:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That guy has snorks... He just

1. Should have eased across it and let the tires just do a little paddling. 
2. Should NOT have kept pinning the throttle, just dug himself a hole.
3. Should have stepped off, he was already in there at that point, and it probably would have started to move with a little effort.
4. Should have listened to his friends, and NOT let it go dead!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

His last words were "Need a winch"

Heck I need a wench, a sultry wench with fire in her eyes, mount her right on the front bumper.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

But you had a sultry wench with fire in her eyes mounted to your bumper...and look what you let happen!!!!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Gonna need more than a winch ...lol:34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> But you had a sultry wench with fire in her eyes mounted to your bumper...and look what you let happen!!!!


BWWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> But you had a sultry wench with fire in her eyes mounted to your bumper...and look what you let happen!!!!


LMAO, good one D


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> That guy has snorks... He just
> 
> 1. Should have eased across it and let the tires just do a little paddling.
> 2. Should NOT have kept pinning the throttle, just dug himself a hole.
> ...


 sorry did not see the snorks and thought he sucked in water i had the sound off wife was sleeping and dont want to wake her because im on here again i hear that enough.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah.. he should have gotten off of it, and helped it along.. Too bad.. Lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

UUUHHHH!!! That sucks. Next time refer to section 1, subsection B of the P425 tutorial for properly navigating through hazards containing mud or water and.......DON'T let it die!! Regardless of what others are runnin that crap is NOT hightest.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

now thats hilarious!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Stupid is, as stupid does - Forest Gump


----------

